# ! ! ! Dringende Hilfe gebraucht ! ! !



## uer (9. Juli 2005)

Hallo Boardköche (#h thomas) oder alle die sich so nennen  

heute abend gehts in den garten von schwiegermuttern zum grillen u. #g und #2 nu möchte ich nicht schon wieder fleisch essen und da ich noch schöööne große dorschfiles aus norwegen habe, dachte ich mir das man soetwas ja auch mal machen kann,

am liebsten würd ich so ne art auflauf aufen grill machen oder so ähnlich,

*Wer hat mal ein schönes leckeres Rezept, welches sich auch recht einfach (Zutaten) und schnell machen lässt.*

Denkt drann es soll schon heute abend los gehen, also haut ine tastatur u. schreibt mir ein paar rezepte hier rein,

schon mal besten dank sagt - :s


----------



## Franz_16 (9. Juli 2005)

*AW: ! ! ! Dringende Hilfe gebraucht ! ! !*

Hi Jan 

Einfach, schnell, lecker, ideal für Dorsch ? 
--> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=53770


----------



## Franz_16 (9. Juli 2005)

*AW: ! ! ! Dringende Hilfe gebraucht ! ! !*

argggh... sorry hab aus versehen im falschen Thread gepostet :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juli 2005)

*AW: ! ! ! Dringende Hilfe gebraucht ! ! !*

Vorhandenes Gemüse (gut geeignet: Zwiebel, Paprika, Zucchini, Auberginen, Karotten, Sellerie, Lauch etc.) in einem Topf mit Knoblauch schmoren, aber nicht zu weich. Würzen mit Salz, Pfeffer, Paprika und vorhandenen Kräutern.
Mit Alufolie "Portionspäckchen" aus dem Gemüse machen, darauf de nleicht gesalzenen Dorsch legen (nicht zu lange vorbereiten, sonst zieht der Fisch Wasser und wird trocken!).
Je nach Hitze und Portionsgröße braucht so ein Päckchen 10 - 20 Minuten.
Am besten so "packen", dass man leicht ein Päckchen von oben öffnen und nachschauen kann.

Passend dazu als Beilage:
Kartoffeln in ca. 1,5 cm dicke Scheiben schneiden (mit Schale) und mit Gewürzöl bedecken (Öl mit Paprikapulver, Pfeffer und Knoblauch, ohne Salz!) und mindesten 4 Stunden liegen lassen (kann man auch locker so 8 Tage liegen lassen, wenn die Kartoffeln (oder anderes Gemüse) vom Öl bedeckt sind.
Danach einfach als Beilage grillen.


----------



## Forellenhunter (9. Juli 2005)

*AW: ! ! ! Dringende Hilfe gebraucht ! ! !*

Kann mich Thomas nur anschliessen. Lecker!!! Bitte nicht versuchen die Filets direkt auf den Rost zu legen. Sobald sie gar sind, fallen sie durch oder bleiben kleben.

Grüße
Sören


----------



## Franz_16 (10. Juli 2005)

*AW: ! ! ! Dringende Hilfe gebraucht ! ! !*

und Jan, wie wars ?


----------



## uer (10. Juli 2005)

*AW: ! ! ! Dringende Hilfe gebraucht ! ! !*

hi franz,

also das grillen gestern war super, #2 |supergri 

das rezept von thomas bekommt #6 #6 #6 #6 #6 , der fisch hat gerade so gereicht (3kg)

das angeln heute war mit starken kopfschmerzen  u. nem sonnenbrand  begleitet 

jirko war sehr pünktlich, hat sich sogar verfahren |jump: naja es gab keine ampeln mehr, 

mal sehen will am mittwochabend mit ihm nochmal aufen peenestrom #: und dann noch ein #g trinken wenn er will


:s


----------



## Franz_16 (10. Juli 2005)

*AW: ! ! ! Dringende Hilfe gebraucht ! ! !*

Na sauber 
Das Rezept ist echt genial... ist einfach zu machen und gelingt immer 

Wünsch euch viel Erfolg auf der Peene


----------



## uer (10. Juli 2005)

*AW: ! ! ! Dringende Hilfe gebraucht ! ! !*

soll das rezept noch für alle aufschreiben, so gut wars


jirko will er morgen abend erstmal jerken, immer anner schilfkante lang hab ich gesagt, leider haben wir zum raubfischangeln kein gutes wetter - hitze hitze hitze aber für urlauber ist das wetter #6 

:s


----------

